# OMG I can't believe what happened.....



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I think i just need to vent and share my frustration....:frown:

There is this woman. I sometimes meet her for walks and she knew my parents when i was still a baby. Back then she used to take our dog for walks.
Anyway, i think she has "lost" like 7 dogs in the past two years.
She put 2 to sleep, because they had a "brain tumor", she didn't have any medical evidence, but both showed some signs of aggression, so for her that was a sure sign they had a brain tumor...
she put 3 dogs to sleep because they had medical issues like HD and she said they had too much pain. I don't know if that is true, but those dogs were between 6 months and 3 years...
She lost one german Sheperd to bloat....
Well, right now she had a black longhaired Sheperd 
2 months ago she went to look at a car and came back with a caucasian owtscharka (Angie), because the people this dog belonged to had to move to a small appartment and would have brought her to the shelter (would have probably been the better option).
She never wanted to keep the dog.
So shortly after she brought Angie home, her female chihuahua went into heat and she bred her to her male chihuahua. Both are not registered or have any health testing, but she said that she needs the money from the puppies for her birthdayparty 
So of course before the puppies are coming, the owtscharka needed to go as fast as possible, but no shelter wanted to take her...
(some background information: Angie s 15 months old and Lennox is 16 months or so and they didn't really like each other from the beginning on. Before she brought Angie to her place she lived in a kennel her whole life. She showed no DA and was friendly with children and other people.)
So today she went to the lake and left the dogs home alone for 6 hours or more, with rawhide and lots of toys laying around her house. Apparently the German sheperd and Angie got into a fight and Lennox got killed...
So when she came home, the first thing she did, was take Angie to the vet to put her to sleep.....:tsk: I don't know if the vet did put her to sleep, but i guess so since i believe it is the same vet who put her other two dogs to sleep who she said had a "brain tumor"...

I can't stop thinking of that.... I mean two dogs had to die because of her stupidity...I feel so sorry for both dogs.
Plus i had a shelter in Germany who would have taken Angie and i would have brought her there tomorrow, but she didn't want that..I mean really...I would have paid for gas and anything and she wouldn't have had to do anything....

I am so mad an furious right now...she wants me to meet her tomorrow because she is so sad that Lennox is dead, but i don't think i can meet her...i am too mad...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lennox was the black long haired sheperd?


Wow. I am sorry you even have to deal with this person. It actually makes me feel a little better in that I am doing alright with my dogs.

Sometimes I worry that I don't give them enough to do. They seem bored and sleep a lot. I am a lazy person. We do take a 25-35 minute walk everyday and they eat raw but a lot of times, other than potty breaks and belly rubs, that's all we do. I let the doxie mix dig holes, I throw the ball for the lab, and i love on the mastiff. But I feel like I am not the best owner sometimes because they seem bored,. We don't go out much (pet stores, people's houses, etc.) and we don't participate in sports or agility or anything like that. I am such a hermit. So I often question if I am giving them a good enough life. 

And then I read about your 'friend'. Seems all her dogs are automatically doomed. It makes me feel better as an owner knowing that my dogs don't have a horrible life. I do feel bad to the unlucky canine that finds its way into her house though.

You did what you could do so don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

That women sounds like she needs what she is dishing out, sorry, but people like that need to be left out on a high mountain for wild animals.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

yes Lennox is or was the black long haired sheperd...

I still can't believe this happened....I'm still wide awake because i can't sleep.

I hope that the vet didn't put Angie to sleep and i can bring her to the german shelter tomorrow...but i doubt she is still alive..


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

This is Lennox when he was a puppy:








This is Angie:








Rest in Peace Sweet Babies!!!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Ugh. People disgust me. 

Is there any authority that you can complain to anonymously? How can someone like her be allowed to continue owning animals? Not to mention BREEDING them...

Perhaps the best idea would just be to confront her tomorrow and say flat out that you think she's doing more harm than good and the rest of her pets need to be relinquished.

I hope this can be resolved, somehow... :\


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with nortknee, if nothng else you will feel better if you get how you feel off your chest, and too bad if she is offended or mad she dosn't seem like the kind of person you want to be around anyway.

I will never understand some people, not everyone values and animals life the way it should be, nor do they have enough common sense to know better and in the end it is always the animal who suffers the stupidy of humans.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm just speechless... Dang. I'm sorry you have to deal with this


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

This is exactly why I will never leave two dogs alone together. Ever. I have heard this story too many times, with everything from GSDs to Goldens to Jack Russels. I'd rather keep my dogs separated than risk coming home to a dead dog.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is so sad, and angering at the same time. Those poor dogs, they deserved better  I hate people who just keep getting animals even though they don't actually care for them.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> This is exactly why I will never leave two dogs alone together. Ever. I have heard this story too many times, with everything from GSDs to Goldens to Jack Russels. I'd rather keep my dogs separated than risk coming home to a dead dog.


Really? The few friends of mine who do have multiple dogs, they never separate them and nothing has ever happened. Does it depend on the dogs personality, if it's a new dog in the family, how they get along? Or should dogs, no matter what, always be separated when no one is home to supervise. I'm asking because I am going to be dog sitting for my moms friend, the female pug will be staying at my house with me and my pug Ruby. I would not have considered separating them when I leave for work.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Kat said:


> Really? The few friends of mine who do have multiple dogs, they never separate them and nothing has ever happened. Does it depend on the dogs personality, if it's a new dog in the family, how they get along? Or should dogs, no matter what, always be separated when no one is home to supervise. I'm asking because I am going to be dog sitting for my moms friend, the female pug will be staying at my house with me and my pug Ruby. I would not have considered separating them when I leave for work.


Well i think it depends on the dogs! There is one dog i leave Levis alone with. They've known each other since he was a puppy and they love each other, however i make sure to not leave anything out they could fight over, like food or toys.
I also dogsit and have a Jack Russel right now stay at my home. I would not leave those two togheter alone. They don't know each other that well and Terriers can be from 0 to 180 in under a second and i know that my dog would not tolerate that. 

Thanks everybody. I couldn't talk to her yet, i just couldn't without being so angry to yell at her.
I only still met her, because our dogs loved to play, and i really love love love her female chihuahua. I've never been a small dog person, but this dog! She's always joking about giving her to me, because she likes me so much more. Whenever i'm there, it's like she doesn't exist. She jumps in my car before i even open the door and walks with me without looking back.
I just really hope she survives bringing 8 (!!!) puppies to earth and she keep a puppy and gives me the female. I never wanted a smal dog, especially not a chihuhua but her, i would take her in a second!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Kat said:


> Really? The few friends of mine who do have multiple dogs, they never separate them and nothing has ever happened. Does it depend on the dogs personality, if it's a new dog in the family, how they get along? Or should dogs, no matter what, always be separated when no one is home to supervise. I'm asking because I am going to be dog sitting for my moms friend, the female pug will be staying at my house with me and my pug Ruby. I would not have considered separating them when I leave for work.


Every time I've ever talked to someone who came home to a dead dog, the dogs had previously gotten along just fine for years. The Goldens had even been raised together. So, I never consider it safe to leave any two dogs together. I've worked with dogs long enough to know that all it takes is one little snark to start a fight, and without someone there to intervene it can escalate. Riddle and Melon love each other and get along fabulously, but I will still never risk leaving them alone. You just never know what can happen. 

To me, the imagined benefits of leaving dogs alone together for "company" is far outweighed by the risk.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with Savage on this one, any breed of dog can have a spat, a spat can turn deadly in no time if someone is not there to intervene. My daughter-in-laws friend had 2 dogs male & female they grew up together, they were both six, she went shopping left the two alone like always except this time when she came back they had gotten into a fight, the female was so badly hurt she had to be put to sleep, now they don't know how long after she left the fight happened or how long the female lay there dying. Needless to say you never know what 2 dogs a going to do. I personally would rather come home to mine separate and alive. always better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Holy crap, sorry you have to deal with her. I put four dogs to sleep in five years here but they had medical problems, they weren't just pts because I wanted them to.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My dalmatian and my brittany were always alone together and then my brittany and Dude were always alone together. They were never apart. I never thought twice about it. 

Without even considering the past and why I suddenly changed about it it just became second nature to separate Dude and Buck at all times unless they were supervised. I mean, we'll leave them alone together in the hallway while we shower but when we leave the house and they have to stay home? I would never even consider leaving them alone together. Buck is loose in the room but Dude is in a crate. The thought to leave them alone together never occurred to me...

I guess it was because Dude isn't too fond of puppies and Buck IS a puppy. I was afraid that Buck would push him too far because Buck can be very obnoxious.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I always leave the dogs alone together. If I am gone more than three hours, they are crated separately, but less than three and they are in the basement together. My dogs snuggle and adore each other... never had an issue and they are not of a breed known to have DA. None of them even resource guard.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW.....yesterday she got a new GSD Puppy......and today her chihuahua gave birth to 9 puppies....

I knew she was going to get a new dog, but this fast....what is wrong with her...

I'm so shocked....she really already got a new puppy.......


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

bernadettelevis said:


> Hi everyone, I think i just need to vent and share my frustration....:frown:
> 
> There is this woman. I sometimes meet her for walks and she knew my parents when i was still a baby. Back then she used to take our dog for walks.
> Anyway, i think she has "lost" like 7 dogs in the past two years.
> ...



I can't believe it... I thought all the idiots lived in America. 

Kidding aside, that is really pathetic. But its everywhere. I'm NOT a Peta member but it does shock me when people don't at least somewhat understand their point of view. Quite honestly, animal "ownership" in the world is a collossal failure of epic and inhumane proportion. I have no other way to say it.


----------

